# Switch Provisional AUS Driver License to UAE Driver License



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

There are many resources on the internet which talk about the possibility of simply "converting" Australian Full Driver License to UAE Driver License. Is this same conversion possible if I have Australian Provisional Driver License?

Resources:
https://gulfnews.com/gn-focus/speci...eign-driving-licence-into-a-uae-one-1.1679567
https://www.khaleejtimes.com/news/transport/you-can-drive-in-uae-with-a-license-from-these-countries

Thanks,
M


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
No - needs to be a full licence and your passport needs to be either same country as licence - or from another country that is also accepted by UAE, for licence swap.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for the quick reply. License and passport are matching (Australian), so I will give my best to try to get full license earlier.

Cheers,
M


----------



## taimurmaqbool (May 15, 2017)

Well, it has to be a full license. I had a similar type of probational licence (Canadian class G2) and you cant exchange it; you need a full license, which i recently got.


----------

